# To Catch Or Not?



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

If you notice a banded pigeon should you attemp to catch it?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi upcd,


Good question...

I myself would not...

Unless it were obviously ill or distressed or injured...
If appearently healthy and content, I would leave 'em be, personally.

Maybe, if I could, I would try and read the Band if possible, without captureing them, but not likely possible I s'pose.

I respect the Bird first I think, and the potential claims of an owner, second...

So, if the Bird seems fine and had elected to be among other wild Birds, I would leave them to it. Who knows, maybe it is on it's way, or liesured way, back to wherever, and prefers it's own pace somehow...maybe it felt it did not have anything 'back' worth going back to....who knows...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Basically, I agree with Phil... my 2 cents though, would be that if a pigeon in the open lets you catch it or pick it up without much effort on your part, it is either, sick, injured or VERY tame. If the bird is banded and lets you catch it easily or just pick it up, I say it falls into one of those 3 categories and probably could use your help and then being able to read its band number, you may be able to locate its owner and get it back home.

If on the other hand, you spot a banded pigeon, you approach it calmly, but it flies off... its probably okay and may find its way home... heck, today one of my birds that has been a prisoner at my place since Oct04 returned home and trapped in after having escaped this past Monday (on the lam for 3 days & the bird had never been flown by me or by the folk I got it from as a youngster). Anyway, in that case, I'd say leave it alone and try not to worry.

The only reason I'd say to try to catch such a seemingly healthy, but banded bird if it starts hanging around your place... then maybe I'd go and try to catch it with the old box, stick, string & some "bait" trick for no other reason then to see if I could read the band and locate its owner.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Zig,
I am so glad you got your little escapee back.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad your bird came back Zig. Wondered what happened w/that!
Anyway, thought this link from the resource section might be a good one to take a look at on this topic:

http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/lost.html

fp


----------

